# Best head opinions



## 1gr8bldr (May 17, 2012)

What kind of head do you like and why? I usually shoot muzzy since they are tough, but I thought I would try something different, so I ordered the 3 prong interloc. I do not like how you have to completly remove the tip to remove the arrow. The one I like the most has been improved. The old sureshot has longer barbs with a muzzy like head. When we shoot half way into a big catfish, we have to jamb the arrow on through with most heads. But the sureshot, you just twist the arrow to release. Now that it is a better head, I think I am done looking. I can't remember the name of the improved version. I realize that most bowfishing situations have the arrow going through.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 17, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> What kind of head do you like and why? I usually shoot muzzy since they are tough, but I thought I would try something different, so I ordered the 3 prong interloc. I do not like how you have to completly remove the tip to remove the arrow. The one I like the most has been improved. The old sureshot has longer barbs with a muzzy like head. When we shoot half way into a big catfish, we have to jamb the arrow on through with most heads. But the sureshot, you just twist the arrow to release. Now that it is a better head, I think I am done looking. I can't remember the name of the improved version. I realize that most bowfishing situations have the arrow going through.


It is called the "penatrator". Perfect for non pass throughs


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 17, 2012)

Just better hope they dont start rolling cause they will spin off and you will lose the whole head barbs and all


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 17, 2012)

Try the muzzy Stingray similar design but cant spin completly off


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 17, 2012)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Try the muzzy Stingray similar design but cant spin completly off


I will check it out


----------



## TBass (May 20, 2012)

This Muzzy Stingray?  26lb longnose did this.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2012)

I like the Muzzy Stingrays or the old Sting-a-Rees. Never had a problem, even with 35 lb. carp and some big gar.


----------



## TBass (May 20, 2012)

I love them too.  This particular one was my first gar with any mass several years ago.  It's the only one I've ever broken and it didn't even penetrate all the way through.  It busted right through the scales at about 8-10 feet away.  When I twisted the tip and pulled it out of her, this is how it was, except that it had a gar point.  I still shoot them, but for tournaments they are now only a back up tip for me.  I like to use the Gene Davis tips but their shortcoming, as was stated earlier, is that they unscrew completely and once you lose the point, you may as well toss the rest in the trash.  On the upside, you will NEVER have a fish, (or anything else) pull off from one of those things!  I most generally just shoot the Quick Release or Cajun Piranha style points and almost always use the Cajun Yellow Jacket arrows.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 20, 2012)

I can't use the ones that have a long tip and long barbs. Some of those have to go so deep to grab. Soft skin catfish pull out so easy. As long as it goes deep enough, you got him for sure, but a head shot and the barbs are held shut only, not deep enough to start holding.


----------



## TBass (May 25, 2012)

This is from a friend who was out this morning.  He shot a 4-footer and didn't have an extra arrow handy so I had to bring one to him.  By no means am I knocking Muzzy, just saying, I don't think these points are for fish with any mass.  If only they could use something besides sheet metal for the barbs!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (May 25, 2012)

Gar are real hard on those because the way they fight and body shape carp dont do that


----------



## koled05 (Jun 3, 2012)

Naw, i definitely use fixed points that screw off. I have had way too many heads with the retractable blades break and them things get expensive!


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 12, 2012)

Cajun piranha or innerloc pro point all I shoot


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 13, 2012)

Stickem, if you get any more rods lmk


----------

